# new pics lulu and piggle {quite a few!}



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I finally took some more pictures of my little sweeties. These were all taken in a period of about 15 minutes, and in those 15 minutes i don't think i laughed or awwed so much in my life, my rats are definately not camera shy!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

They are very cute.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the kissy one at the end ^_^

i like your smeeze, looks like my louie.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Lol...little camera hams! They're cuties!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

the siamese is lulu, i don't think she meets the standards to be considered show quality or anything like that, but shes still beautiful lol  piggle on the other hand is the most adorable thing in the world. When I first got her she was SO shy, like she squeaked when i pick her up and now when i walk by the cage she grabs the bars and stares at me as if to say hey, what do you think you're doing? you know you can't just walk by my cage without touching me or atleast feeding me! ive grown sooooo attached to the both of them they're like children. My dad still doesn't know I have them haha. its been months. I'm moving anyway so he can't say much. 

Does anyone have any problems with taking pictures of their rats? For instance, overly curious rats who want to take a chunk out of the camera to see what its made of? Every time the flash went off lulu came tearing after the camera and would stand on her hind feet to inspect it, it was so funny, she was just too close to take a picture.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

update: I've moved, and dad found out, he just can't really do anything about it. even if he had found out before he wouldnt have been able to do anything ... and it is the flash lulus after... she does it ALL the time.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

renay said:


> Does anyone have any problems with taking pictures of their rats? For instance, overly curious rats who want to take a chunk out of the camera to see what its made of? Every time the flash went off lulu came tearing after the camera and would stand on her hind feet to inspect it, it was so funny, she was just too close to take a picture.


Yah my Raz will run up to the camera and try to nibble on the strap and then put his face right in front of the lense when I go to take a pic...it's so cute. I'm going to download my pics and Finally  post pics of him and my other ratties.


----------

